# First time momma



## Leslieflrs7 (Apr 21, 2020)

•Hey guys! So I have a 2 year old Lop! She gave birth for the first time, but all 6 babies were still born.. she was fed properly, we baby her so much! We take good care of her. She’s spoiled in this home, I wouldn’t understand why all 6 babies died.. I did everything in my power to try and revive all 6 babies but nothing happened. She’s an indoor bunny. So coldness was not it, my room is always room, if its cold heater gets turned on. 
•Also, this happened two days ago, and as of yesterday 4/20/20 she started pulling her fur out again. Is it possible she’s pregnant again?
I would like opinions on both!


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Apr 29, 2020)

Did she have them in the nestbox or outside of it? If she had them outside of it, they were probably alive but got chilled and died. Rabbits won't move their babies like a cat would, and they don't cuddle with them to keep them warm at that age. 

Can you give us more details about how she got pregnant and events after that?


----------

